# Rare antique 1920 elgin motobike



## Ray (May 20, 2013)

Does that really say $5,600??? Sheesh.

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/bik/3816379688.html


----------



## daved66 (May 20, 2013)

sure does, I saw it earlier today~


----------



## bikewhorder (May 20, 2013)

Must be Dean's, that guy is always "high".


----------



## bike (May 20, 2013)

*Yeah but*

parcel trades ......................


----------



## bikewhorder (May 20, 2013)

*Attn bike collectors!*

The general population must have a pretty low opinion of bike collectors, you see that kind of statement a lot, "great deal for a bike collector" i.e. someone who wastes vast sums of money on things with no real inherent value.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 20, 2013)

I think it's a nice 200.00 parts bike. Fork and fender do not match plus the seat is a ladies seat. Dang what would it be worth if it was in great shape?


----------



## decotriumph (May 20, 2013)

*$$*

Wonder if it's still available? I could make up some parcels to trade for it.


----------



## dfa242 (May 21, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Must be Dean's, that guy is always "high".




Now Chris, you know I buy junk and sell only fine antiques   I considered trying to set the guy straight but decided against it - figured he's just another bum looking for a sucker.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 22, 2013)

*He is serious*

I emailed the guy, and in the most respectful way gave him a picture and sale price of a very nice complete OG survivor I just sold. I also
pointed out the obvious short comings of the bike. Here is the reply in large font.


Hi.... Well go on ebay theres only one 1920 bike on there and the guy asking $6500.00 for his........!!! my bike is rare it has a lugged neck it might be a indain/ harley moto bike it was my granddads bike when I got it from him it  years ago was in wood boxs and it was missing the head badge I buyed one elgin motobike badge for it I got two sets of rims for it one orginal and one 1920s set that will take modern tires  the only thing im missing is the front fender n chain gard I got the cardbie head light for it and the orginal diamom chain for it in the orginal box if want to make a deal for it let me know I anit got time for games n b.s its the only thing I got thats worth anything and I need money right now ... Who ever makes me a good deal for it will make out ...!!! 


Why did I waste my time??? Hell I don't know. He told me how it is.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 22, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> I emailed the guy, and in the most respectful way gave him a picture and sale price of a very nice complete OG survivor I just sold. I also
> pointed out the obvious short comings of the bike. Here is the reply in large font.
> 
> 
> ...




Now I received an email with a link to the Harley that recently sold at Copake, He thinks it's a Harley now. I suggested he go to eBay with the bike and that he will not see any bid over $300.


----------

